# epic morning on the sound!



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hit the water early this morning with hopes of getting some trout and reds! Well i did just that! I got a limit if trout and reds! The smallest trout was 17" and the biggest 22"! I weighted them all on the stringer when i got home and it was just over 22lbs of fish! I even caught a baby grouper and hooked a small tarpon! That was pretty awesome watching that thing jump like crazy! If you havent tried the vudu shrimp by egret baits you need to those things work! The proof is in the pics!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul! I can't hardly keep the Vudu Shrimp in stock


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Those things are awesome!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

What time is dinner? Very nice catch!!!


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice haul TJ.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Fish fry for sure.
thanks for sharing! Catch 'em up.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

outstanding. getting your limit is satisfaction


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hell yeah!!! Nice stringer!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

How are you rigging the shrimp?


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Mr. Spec-tacular, did you buy the vudu shrimp online or is there a store thst carries these in stock?


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

water clarity?


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey ric i got the vudu shrimp at gulf breeze bait and tackle! And they usually have most colors in stock! Outcast has them also! And chase the water was a lil stained but not to bad!


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Good looking out Spec, i'll hace to swing by there next time im in the area, cheers!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

They are awsome! I caught prolly 20 or more specs and 7 reds all on the same one! And its still on the pole and looks just like it does when i bought it! Those things are tuff!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice stringer of fish. thanks for the vudu tip. bought me some to try out.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

